# Lacey and Lottie - Boer Does - Due 3/20+21



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Our next two after Dahlia is Lacey on 3/20 and Lottie on 3/21. They are both Fullbloods and are also bred to the same red buck as Dahlia (pictured below), so their kids will also be Fullbloods. Last year they were both first fresheners. Lacey had a single doeling that we retained (and love! Can't wait to breed this girl!) and Lottie had triplets (2 does and a buck). They were both GREAT moms and I'm really looking forward to seeing what these two have hiding out in their growing bellies! 

Lacey:

The day she was bred:



















Here's some I took the beginning on the month! I tried getting good ones of her today, but they were all "eh" so I'll try again tomorrow! 




























And here is Lottie right before she was bred:










Here she is on 1/1:










She didn't want to be terribly cooperative, either, for pictures today, but I managed a couple.



















And the sire of the kids:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck with them I hope you get some good kids


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They look great, and Sherlock is Gorgeous! Wow, hoping you get some very colorful does from him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck ! I love Lottie's face , so pretty  Wow , what a handsome fella your buck is !
All your girls are very pretty too , I'm sure they will give you some wonderful kids 
Keep us posted !


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Lacey is about the same, but Lottie's udder grew overnight! Yay!  About 6 weeks for these girls! :lovey:

















http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo hoo , getting close  :stars:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think martini is going to kid the same time as your does. She looks about the same as Lottie as far as her udder goes. She can kid anytime between now and march 16th


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww cute udder coming in! I can't wait to see what your girls have! Hopefully the weather will be nice for you by the time they are ready to go. Our weather wasn't bad for our January girls, but it'll be a roller coaster ride for the girls due next week!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful girls! Can't wait to see what they give you!


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Lottie and Lacey are due in about 4 1/2 weeks! Lottie's udder continues to fill and she gets deeper and deeper--triplets again for her would not surprise me.

All the pictures were taken last night.



















Lacey is also getting deeper and deeper, but not much change to her udder. If I recall correctly she filled it quite fast last year. I DO remember (and wrote it down) that she lost her ligs and 2 hours later she had her daughter on the ground, so I'll be keeping a close eye on her when it gets time!

Lacey and her March '14 daughter, Muffin, on the right.



















I'm guessing/hoping for twins for Lacey this year! http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

